

Ruby 1.9 Released - nickb
http://svn.ruby-lang.org/repos/ruby/trunk/ChangeLog

======
dcurtis
Woah, it was released tomorrow.

~~~
nickb
Timezones... look into that one ;)

~~~
Xichekolas
Sneaky timezones... always up to no good... don't trust them!

